# Hi



## zebedee (Feb 1, 2010)

Thought I'd introduce myself... I am Clare and live in Birmingham, UK. I got my first 2 mice at the Bradford champs. They are 2 does and are adorable.
I used to breed and show fancy rats and after 12 years I decided to have a change so I now breed and show cavies. I also have 2 dogs, 4 cats, 1 rabbit and 2 goldfish.

I hope to find lots of useful info as this is all so new to me :book6


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

:welcomeany


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome Clare  Fancy seeing you here :lol:


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Clare
Hope your two new girls are settling in well.


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello


----------



## zebedee (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi all and thanku for the welcome

Lian - yes the girls are doing really well


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Clare and welcome!


----------



## Swiftvalley (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello missus,

Lisax


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi there

i hope you find the forum very useful
and make many friends


----------



## zebedee (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------

